# TAICHUNG | Taichung Commercial Bank Headquarters | 225m | 38 fl | U/C



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Designed by Aedas 









































update by oto_tuning_mike


----------



## TresMerca (5 mo ago)

Wow!.


----------



## ansonvita (8 mo ago)

Is it in Taiwan?


----------



## OlympiaFlo (Dec 13, 2021)

^
Yes, Taichung, Taiwan

Soon the tallest building of Taichung

Here's the link from the Aedas website:






Commercial Bank Headquarters Mixed-use Project


Taichung is the second largest city in Taiwan. The development is located in the commercial center.The 200-metre, 40-storey high tower is a mixed-use development comprising 23,000 square metres of the Taichung Commercial Bank Headquarters and 43,600 square metres of internationally-branded...




www.aedas.com





110.000m² - 200m - 40 storeys

There will be offices and an "internationally-branded five-star hotel ".


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

建築城市論壇專屬頻道


----------

